# States that don't recognize National Reg



## FFMckenzie (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok so I moved out to New Mexico recently to find that they do not recognize the NR cert. 

So a few questions, what other states do not recognize NR? (just for my own knowledge). 


My other question is what would be the advantage of keeping my NR current besides for the obvious that it is a standard level of education.

I intend on re-certing when the time comes I just want some opinions from others.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually NM is a NR state.  

http://www.nmems.org/FAQ.htm

What do I have to do to get a NM EMT license? I have an out-of-state/National Registry certification 
basic and Intermediate.

Call (505) 476-8200 and request a reciprocity application packet. 
Once received, complete the enclosed application and return it along with a copy of your CURRENT out-of-state/National 
Registry certification, 
a current healthcare provider CPR card and the appropriate fee. 
After a background check with National Registry or the state in which your certification/license was issued we 
will issue you a temporary license good for 6 months. 
You will need to locate a transition course taught by one of the 5 approved EMS training institutions. 
Once completed send in a copy of your transition course completion certificate and we will schedule you for state testing. 
Once successfully completed, I will issue you a NM EMT license.

What do I need to do to get my New Mexico Paramedic license? 

If you are a recent graduate of a New Mexico training institution, you will need the following documents:

1.A copy of your course completion certificate
2.A copy of your current ACLS card
3.A copy of your current CPR card
4.Verification from the National Registry of EMT’s
5.$85.00 payable to the EMS Bureau (check, PO, or money order)
6.Completed application
If you are from out of state, you will need the following:

1.A copy of your course completion certificate or completed Training Program information sheet*
2.A copy of your current state paramedic license 
3.A copy of your current ACLS card
4.A copy of your current CPR card
5.Verification from the National Registry of EMT’s
6.$170.00 payable to the EMS Bureau (check, PO, or money order)
*If you graduated from a non – COAEMSP accredited program after January 1, 2006, 
you will be required to pass an additional Paramedic Equivalency Exam.


----------



## FFMckenzie (Jul 30, 2009)

Well it is a bit confusing I am currently in the process, I have read all that I have my temp license currently and I am in the process of the transition course so I can sign up for my state test. If you go farther down the page you will find this: (what I have quoted below).


 I have never obtained a state license from any other state beside the one I lived in before I moved here (California).After doing the national reg test there was no requirement for a state test in california. 

Im just looking to see how its done in other places for mostly my personal knowledge. Do other states require state testing even with a NR card? Is it a standard of training issue? Im just like curious george I guess sorry :wacko:

It is recognized but only as a state license as far as I can tell (the one you came from). So why is it a National cert then? I understand the transition course it makes perfect sense that they have a different scope of practice. I dont mind re testing at all it kinda makes me refresh like I should anyway. Im just a WHY asker by nature.

"The state of New Mexico does not recognize National Registry at the EMT-B and EMT-I levels. 
If you want that level of certification you have to contact them on their website http://www.nremt.org/ and follow the 
application process. 
At the EMT-B level ONLY National Registry will accept our state practical exam for one year. 
Once you passed the NM practical exam and you have applied for NR 
we will verify your successful exam and you only have to complete the NR written exam. 
At the EMT-I level NR does not accept our practical exam. You will have to follow NR's instructions regarding their exam."


----------



## medic417 (Jul 30, 2009)

Their transition course prepares you for NM EMS specific rules, regs, protocols.


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jul 30, 2009)

*Is NM an National Registry State? Yes and no...*

New Mexico does not recognize National Registry below the Paramedic level. Basics and Intermediates have to take the transition course. NM EMT-Bs have a broader scope of practice than what is covered in NREMT-B, hence the necessity of "upgrading" somewhat.

FWIW; as a Paramedic, all I had to show to get my NM license was my NR card and completion cert from a State approved course. If you're a Medic coming in from out of state and have a current NR card, you just have to take the state test, but not the transition class.


----------



## FFMckenzie (Jul 30, 2009)

Fir Na Au Saol said:


> New Mexico does not recognize National Registry below the Paramedic level. Basics and Intermediates have to take the transition course. NM EMT-Bs have a broader scope of practice than what is covered in NREMT-B, hence the necessity of "upgrading" somewhat.



Thank you. That would completely explain the need for state testing also. I suppose the broader scope of practice is due to the state being so rural with often longer response and transport times.

I am getting my transition materials this friday so it should all become clear. So I am going to actually learn and apply more, I like that! Thanks again


----------

